# 1.8 non turbo PCV issues / delete



## popovicd223 (Jun 15, 2020)

Hello guys, I have an A3 1.8 APG 92 kw. (Non turbo)

My intake pipe (from MAF to throttle body) is broken and oddly enough it's leaking oil for some reason. Later I found out that intake pipes on 1.8 non turbo have PCV built in the pipe and Audi wants 150€ for a new one.

So I'm thinking to basically delete the PCV as well as Suction jet pump and use a catch can or somethig but I'm afraid to introduce unmetered air so I need your help.

How do I simplify this and get rid of the suction jet pump?

Thanks!


----------

